# SD Dove Opener success



## SD Pheasant Slayer (Aug 18, 2008)

We hunted a stock pond next to a cut wheat field and killed our 45 (3 guns) in a little over an hour. We had a blast and one of the shooters was a first timer (lucky little guy will have a hard time topping his first hunt) that should be hooked!










We followed that hunt up with another two man limit tonight in a cut wheat field and had an absolute blast shooting our 30 doves in less than 45 minutes.


----------

